# Photos sur iCloud



## emmure (16 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un iPhone, je prends toutes mes photos sur iPhone, avec iCloud qui me sert de sauvegarde.
Je viens récemment d'acquérir un MacBook et j'ai découvert avec joie le fait de pouvoir visionner instantanément mes photos iPhone sur mon MacBook grâce à iCloud 

Malheureusement, mon iPhone est plein : si je supprime une photo de mon iPhone, elle est supprimée d'iCloud et n'apparaît donc plus sur mon MacBook 

Comment faire pour garder toutes ses photos sur iCloud et vider certaines de son iPhone ? En désynchronisant iCloud le temps de les supprimer de l'iPhone?

Comment procédez-vous en général pour vos photos ? Vous synchronisez votre iPhone avec iTunes ? Ou alors vous faites plutôt une sauvegarde sur votre MacBook, que vous importez dans l'application Photos ? Dans ce cas, on ne peut plus profiter d'avoir les photos prises en temps réel sur l'iPhone (via iCloud) 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 
D’abord iCloud n’est pas une sauvegarde mais une synchronisation. Tu l’as constaté toi même en supprimant des photos. 
Si tu veux continuer à photographier sans supprimer de photos, tu vas sur l’iPhone sur Réglages > Photos > optimiser le stockage de l’iPhone. 
Ainsi l’iPhone et iCloud géreront le stockage en conservant les fichiers les plus anciens en pleine définition sur iCloud et en remplaçant certaines photos par des miniatures sur l’iPhone.
Deux contraintes, avoir suffisamment de place sur iCloud et du réseau avec le forfait qui va bien si tu veux montrer d’anciennes photos à des tiers sur iPhone.
Pour garder toutes tes photos, il te faut un forfait iCloud suffisant, l’optimisation fait le reste, même sur Mac. 
Pour sauvegarder ta photothèque , il te faut impérativement un disque externe et tout aussi impérativement le faire sous peine de déboires irréversibles 
Sinon, sans forfait suffisant, il te faut faire le ménage en sauvegardant en externe .


----------



## emmure (16 Février 2019)

Tout d'abord, merci à toi pour tes réponses !



oyapoque a dit:


> D’abord iCloud n’est pas une sauvegarde mais une synchronisation.


Ah oui ? Personne ne l'utilise à des fins de sauvegardes ? J'aimais bien l'idée d'avoir toutes mes photos (depuis des années et plusieurs iPhone) sauvegardées sur iCloud en cas de casse/vol de téléphone...



oyapoque a dit:


> Si tu veux continuer à photographier sans supprimer de photos, tu vas sur l’iPhone sur Réglages > Photos > optimiser le stockage de l’iPhone.
> Ainsi l’iPhone et iCloud géreront le stockage en conservant les fichiers les plus anciens en pleine définition sur iCloud et en remplaçant certaines photos par des miniatures sur l’iPhone.


Oui merci je connaissais cette solution, mais j'aime avoir les photos en qualité maximale sur mon iPhone (sans devoir les télécharger depuis l'iCloud avec le rond de progression).



oyapoque a dit:


> Pour sauvegarder ta photothèque , il te faut impérativement un disque externe et tout aussi impérativement le faire sous peine de déboires irréversibles


Tu fais une simple copie sur disque dur externe ? Tu n'utilises jamais la synchronisation iTunes pour récupérer tes photos ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Février 2019)

Tu confonds synchronisation et sauvegarde. 
Si comme ça arrive de plus en plus souvent, un ranconware modifie les extensions fichiers, tu as, en 1 seconde définitivement perdu toutes tes photos. On fait mieux comme sauvegarde.
Donc ne pas confondre. 
iCloud permet de stocker des fichiers en ligne, de les synchroniser entre appareils mais pas de sauvegarder même si certains se croient protégés en activant iCloud. C’est un outil , pas une sauvegarde.
On ne peut avoir le beurre et l’argent du beurre, si ton iPhone est plein, il est plein.
Soit tu cherches des solutions avec les moins de contraintes possibles selon ton usage, soit tu changes de téléphone pour augmenter le stockage.
Ma photothèque est synchronisée, je ne me sers pas d’iTunes.
Et je parlais de sauvegarde et non de synchronisation, sauvegarde voulant dire préserver contre toute attaque et selon une organisation utilisateur mes documents.


----------



## emmure (16 Février 2019)

D’accord merci pour tes conseils. Je vais faire une sauvegarde en plus d’iCloud, que je vais garder parce que c’est sympa d’avoir ses photos sur chaque appareil


----------



## bws64 (18 Mars 2019)

J'aurait une question concernant ce sujet aussi j'ai un iphone que mes photo vont sur icloud et se copie en meme temps sur mon pc mais le problème est que mon icloud est plein mais en fait tout ce que je veut faire
est que quand je prend une photo elle se copie sur mon pc ce qui se produit déjà mais en même temps je veut pas nécessairement quelle reste sur le cloud pour prendre tout mon espace gratuit est ce que cela est possible ?


----------



## Igrekoa2n (18 Mars 2019)

Bonjour @bws64, 
Si tu désactives la Phototèque iCloud mais active "Mon Flux de Photos", tu auras cette "Synchronisation" mais uniquement temporaire : Tes dernières photos seront disponible sur ton mac pendant quelques semaines avant de n'être que sur ton téléphone.
Le problème de ce systeme : si tu n'as pas beaucoup de plus sur ton iPhone, les photos vont vite tout occuper.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Mars 2019)

Si tu ne veux pas saturer iCloud et éventuellement ton iPhone, je te suggère de faire ce que conseille @ igrekoa2n, à savoir utiliser éventuellement le flux pour la synchronisation au quotidien et selon ton volume hebdomadaire de photos, faire une sauvegarde en dur sur ton Mac via iTunes tous les mois (A adapter au volume). 
Attention quand tu désactives la photothèque à bien suivre les instructions Apple pour ne rien perdre.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (18 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Attention quand tu désactives la photothèque à bien suivre les instructions Apple pour ne rien perdre.


Et donc à récuperer les photos sur iCloud dans les 30 jours.


----------



## bws64 (19 Mars 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Bonjour @bws64,
> Si tu désactives la Phototèque iCloud mais active "Mon Flux de Photos", tu auras cette "Synchronisation" mais uniquement temporaire : Tes dernières photos seront disponible sur ton mac pendant quelques semaines avant de n'être que sur ton téléphone.
> Le problème de ce systeme : si tu n'as pas beaucoup de plus sur ton iPhone, les photos vont vite tout occuper.


Autrement dit le flux c temporaire et phototeque permanante donc si je comprend bien et je pose cette question la juste pour comprendre si la phototeque est active le flux de photo sert a rien vu que la phototeque prend la photo et le flux est temporaire cest bien ca ?


----------



## bws64 (19 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas saturer iCloud et éventuellement ton iPhone, je te suggère de faire ce que conseille @ igrekoa2n, à savoir utiliser éventuellement le flux pour la synchronisation au quotidien et selon ton volume hebdomadaire de photos, faire une sauvegarde en dur sur ton Mac via iTunes tous les mois (A adapter au volume).
> Attention quand tu désactives la photothèque à bien suivre les instructions Apple pour ne rien perdre.


Quand je prend une photo elle se sauvegarde dans mon pc et comme je nai pas de mac je pense que sauvegarder avec itune est impossible vu que jai pas lapp photo a moin quil i ait un autre solition ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Mars 2019)

Je ne connais pas Windows mais iTunes existe pour cette OS mais ses fonctionnalités me sont inconnues.


----------



## bws64 (20 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Je ne connais pas Windows mais iTunes existe pour cette OS mais ses fonctionnalités me sont inconnues.


En fait je pense pas que cest itune qui a moin de fonctionaliter mais les photo sauvegarger dans mac vont dans un app dans votre mac je pense et cest un app qui existe pas en windows yan a dautre mais elle ne fonctionne pas via itune et jai eu quelque probleme avec aussi


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
N'y a t-il pas une charte pour une orthographe correcte?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (22 Mars 2019)

Il y a cette fiche Apple, si elle peut t’aider 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201302


----------

